# Blade Show 2013 kitchen knife of the year



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 5, 2013)

So this is the knife that took top honors. What are your thoughts on this one?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 5, 2013)

*LAME*
lame 
LAME
_LAME_
LAME
LAME:stinker::O:stinker::nah:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 5, 2013)

Good grief, not another Ken Onion. Looks the same as the Shun version, but cheaper. When will people learn.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 5, 2013)

What was the other competition like?


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 5, 2013)

Been there, done that. Disappointing.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 5, 2013)

There were fairly few commercial kitchen knives being offered at the show. I did notice Emerson Knives now has their own line but I don't think you would have liked them any better. I don't know if the customs were allowed in this competition, but the maker still has to enter his knife to be in the running. Not everyone likes to do that. 
I handled the new Onions and didn't find them that bad. But they are still purely Onion. There really isn't any point in designing a knife that looks like every other French/German/Japanese chef. There would be no reason for anyone to buy the design from you. Throw out all the traditional patterns and try to come up with something totally new that anyone will pay you for the rights to. It isn't easy but Ken has done pretty well at it.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jun 5, 2013)

I've always liked the handle on the ken onion shuns, comfy for a pinch grip but way overpriced and too much belly


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 5, 2013)

I think this just goes to show you that 90% of what is going on in the world of knives is not kitchen related, hence why this won Blade. The world of kitchen cutlery is far removed from at least 90% of the general populace (including many knife nuts). Also, from the images of knives at Blade show and the price they are selling for, why make a fancy kitchen knife that will sell for maybe $500-$750 unless your Devin Thomas, Bill Burke or Michael Rader when you can make a fancy jewel encrusted bowie knife that sells for $2,000. Sure, I am over simplifying everything but this is just my opinion.

P.S. Good to see you posting again Pierre!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Good grief, not another Ken Onion. Looks the same as the Shun version, but cheaper. When will people learn.




That's exactly what hit me.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait a minute....that actually IS a Ken Onion? :slaphead:

What the hell is ChefWorks?


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 5, 2013)

But did you see how thin that knife cut that eggplant??? And it also looks as if it cut an onion in half!!! Like, right in half. Amazing. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2013)

ChefWorks = Lamson


[video=youtube;EbT0P85K_Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbT0P85K_Io[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder if this guy gets co-credit on the award?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 5, 2013)

I once asked the price on a 6-axis arm. I never asked again.

(It was $90k)


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 5, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> I think this just goes to show you that 90% of what is going on in the world of knives is not kitchen related, hence why this won Blade. The world of kitchen cutlery is far removed from at least 90% of the general populace (including many knife nuts). Also, from the images of knives at Blade show and the price they are selling for, why make a fancy kitchen knife that will sell for maybe $500-$750 unless your Devin Thomas, Bill Burke or Michael Rader when you can make a fancy jewel encrusted bowie knife that sells for $2,000. Sure, I am over simplifying everything but this is just my opinion.
> 
> P.S. Good to see you posting again Pierre!




Thanks Peter! I had 3 hours so far this week to my self when I wasn't working, or sleeping... Whew!!

I would tend to agree with your view on this. and the fact BLADE is mostly tactical, hunter, folder, and high end customs. The reason I posted the inital photo and question was to stir the pot a little. It has to be one of the oddest shaped knives out there for kitchen use. Reminds me a little of Guy F's series as far as profile goes.

BUT! Its a kitchen knife, it showed at BLADE, and there is a category for it. I thought that in its self is a step in the right direction. I didn't see the video Dave found before. Its kinda cool that Ken has a vision to have a 100% made in the USA series of kitchen knives, with unique design, profile and ergonomics. Its like bringing a stainless steel gull-wing door car to a stock car race, but hey, at least it was entered, and be damned if it didn't win. Anybody else see what the competition looked like?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 5, 2013)

No but at least Ken's line wasn't like those terrible Chris Reeve kitchen knives that won a few years ago. Those didn't exactly set the world on fire like some at the show thought they would.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the mayonnaise jar scrapping knife design that used to be in the Shun line is back in this group. I guess Ken must like mayonnaise.


----------



## markenki (Jun 5, 2013)

uke:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 6, 2013)

Chef works= very uncomfortable chef pants. Looks like they are going into the crappy knives market too.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 6, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Chef works= very uncomfortable chef pants. Looks like they are going into the crappy knives market too.



If you buy two pairs of large sized chef pants one will be extra large and one will be medium. Worst **** of the century.

Ken onion is making knives for the retarded culinary students of America. Those knives are a tragedy.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 6, 2013)

He're the catalogue

http://issuu.com/chefworks/docs/rain_series


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2013)

A Santility knife???


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 6, 2013)

It's very different from what I've come to recognize as a good knife. 

(I decided to cut it down from 3 paragraphs to one sentence)


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 6, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> It's very different from what I've come to recognize as a good knife.
> 
> (I decided to cut it down from 3 paragraphs to one sentence)



absolutely love this response. It's the kind of thing I'd say in my day job...knowing that 1/2 the room would view it as a gentle comment and the other 1/2 would view it as the most damning comment available. Nice Salty.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> It's very different from what I've come to recognize as a good knife.
> 
> (I decided to cut it down from 3 paragraphs to one sentence)


The other day someone (an acquaintance) mentioned they were selling Cutco (between college semesters) and someone who knows I am a knife enthusiast asked my opinion on Cutco; I wish that was response.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> It's very different from what I've come to recognize as a good knife.
> 
> (I decided to cut it down from 3 paragraphs to one sentence)




:lol2::rofl2::lol2::rofl2::lol2::rofl2::lol2::rofl2::lol2::rofl2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> A Santility knife???




I just had to check out what this was.....wish I hadn't.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2013)

It is the "Knife of the Rear"!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 6, 2013)

I went looking yesterday very quickly, I didn't find any prices. Them being damascas I'm sure they are way to expensive esp. for that company.


----------



## DevinT (Jun 7, 2013)

I think that is just a finish on the blade and not damascus.

Hoss


----------



## bdwfe53 (Jun 7, 2013)

So have you tried the new Blade winner? Actually a pretty cool knife, and its been quite a while since a blade made from Pennsylvania steel and finished in the US could compete. Sure Ken Onion has his signature look all over these, but it must work, as the response from retailers has been tremendous. First runs are already sold out..And the launch is a month or so away.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2013)

bdwfe53 said:


> So have you tried the new Blade winner? Actually a pretty cool knife, and its been quite a while since a blade made from Pennsylvania steel and finished in the US could compete. Sure Ken Onion has his signature look all over these, but it must work, as the response from retailers has been tremendous. First runs are already sold out..And the launch is a month or so away.




:clown:


[h=5]About bdwfe53[/h]Biography:Have been involved in sales, marketing, and development of many kitchen cutlery lines and products, Starting with original Chicago Cutlery, and then Dexter Russell Harrington, a stint at Wilkinson, then Viking and recently Messermeister, and also *Chef Works*


----------



## DevinT (Jun 7, 2013)

bdwfe53 said:


> So have you tried the new Blade winner? Actually a pretty cool knife, and its been quite a while since a blade made from Pennsylvania steel and finished in the US could compete. Sure Ken Onion has his signature look all over these, but it must work, as the response from retailers has been tremendous. First runs are already sold out..And the launch is a month or so away.



Please tell me more about the finish on the blades. What steel is being used for the blades? Does the texture on the blade prevent food from sticking? What is the handle material?

Hoss


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 7, 2013)

I have their catalog. The blades are "high performance stainless steel." The blade pattern is added with a "proprietary process to reduce surface tension and drag coefficient" and the handles are G10. No prices were included. 
While not every design in the line appealed to me, I didn't think the basic designs were near as bad as some here are making them out. They are pure Onion and many people like that. To each his own.


----------



## DevinT (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks NS, someone told me that they are using Carpenter BD1 stainless steel for these. If so, with good heat treatment, they should hold up pretty good.

I do applaud Ken for getting out there and talking to some people doing the cutting, and trying to improve the design and functionality of kitchen knives. I doubt that these will have the impact that his speed safe folders did. I paid too much money one time for a wiz bang thermostat that could supposedly do all kinds of stuff, in the end I only wanted to adjust it as needed. Simple is good.

Hoss


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 7, 2013)

Double post, sorry about that


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 7, 2013)

Simple is good but it won't make you royalties for a new design. Ken had to come up with something unique looking to sell anything to the big guys. Same goes for selling your knives at SLT. If they look just like all the others why should anyone but the most knowledgeable pick yours over whatever is less expensive?


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder how many guys here have used any Ken Onion knives and have a strong opinion good, bad or otherwise.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 7, 2013)

Depends on the model. I like some better than others but that is true in any knife line


----------

